# Lightsabers at Costco!



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

While shopping for my bulk, discount sundries at the Marana, Arizona 
Costco, I chanced upon a pallet of MASTER REPLICAS Force FX 
Lightsabers! 

They were mostly the "Graflex"/Luke Skywalker Episode IV & V models.

I did find one Darth Vader Episode V Lightsaber as a display.

The Luke model has a blade attached to it that glows blue when 
activated, and the unit hums just like in the movie!

$79.99 :thumbsup: 

What a deal!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Man that is a good deal, thats just over wholesale almost. 

Holy Cow, Wish we had a costco here (and money LOL)


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Where i am at They had luke ROTJ MACE'S, Anakins and vader's they went Fast of course


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It'd be nice if Costco carried the _Enterprise_! :lol:


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I got my 2 Vaders at Tower Records when they had that huge sale on collectibles a few months back...

Got mine for $60

Travis


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I picked up a Dath Vader Force FX Master Replicas saber on eBay a while back for only $75 US, a phenonenal deal. Goes nicely with my Rubies Vader costume!

Huzz


----------



## jamesh1083 (May 4, 2004)

Borders Books also carries these. I used a 30% off coupon to pick up the new Darth Maul saber for under $70. It has the same red blade as Vader's but also comes with a nice and heavy machined aluminum piece to connect to the bottom of the saber so you can attach two Darth Maul sabers together like in the movie. I wasn't planning on buying the second Maul saber to do that, though. I've purchased all 5 of mine at Borders using coupons.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^Wow!

Where do you get these coupons?


----------



## jamesh1083 (May 4, 2004)

You have to get on their mailing list and then they'll routinely send you coupons, usually at 25% off, but if you get their silly "card" to scan then they'll send you better coupons, which is how I got the 30% off. The Darth Maul saber is nice, it has a different design from the rest, obviously, but I couldn't see spending for two of them just to join them together, though it would look pretty cool and be fairly long. My biggest problem is not being able to display them for fear the kids are going to light em up and start fighting!


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

*Anakin or Luke?*

A Luke ESB really? The Anakin ROTS and Luke ESB look kinda similar. However the Luke has been OOP for quite some time. If they truly have an old "warehouse find" of the Luke's it might be a good idea to pick a couple up if you can. The Luke ESB goes for quite a lot of money on a certain auction site. Sometimes double what costco is selling for.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Another trip to Costco revealed the true identity of the 'Sabers:

they are Anakin Skywalker's REVENGE OF THE SITH model.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

At the Costco I went to all the sabers were pulled out of thier boxes and beat to crud. Very disappointing.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Four were like that, here.

There are about twenty unopened.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

man I wish we had a costco here. (and i had some money LoL)


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^Well, if you had the money, I would go buy them for you, 
and ship them right away. :thumbsup:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

I got the Vader and Anakin around Chris-Moose time for summink like 90 bucks each at Hastings. Since Anakin's saber is the one Kenobi gives Luke in ANH, I figured it works as Vader's and Luke's sabers. They are both tres kewel. Now if I can find a place 3 kittens can't bounce them I can permanently unbox them for display. I have, of course, played with them, uh checked that they work, well worth the price.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh come on now, you guys are all just like me and took the ones ya got out in the back yard in the middle of the night (for full effectiveness) and practiced your Jedi Swings. Come on Admit It. I admit. LOLOLOL


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, Big-Dog!
Did your 'Sabers come with the stand?
Mine has screw holes in back to mount it to a wall.
Why not do that? 
Kittens can't possibly reach them halfway up a wall!


I didn't go outside, but I did _test_ my Lightsaber at night with 
all the lights off!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> Hey, Big-Dog!
> Did your 'Sabers come with the stand?
> Mine has screw holes in back to mount it to a wall.
> Why not do that?
> Kittens can't possibly reach them halfway up a wall!


Yes, but kittens grow into cats, some of which can jump vertically up to 7 feet from a seated position when they want to.

Fortunately, our cats run the other way and hide whenever I activate one of my lightsabers...must be the noise.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ *7 feet*?!!  

Well, ...

How about mounted at the ceiling like crown moulding?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> ^^ *7 feet*?!!


Yeah, if you've never had a cat you'd be very surprised at some of the things they can do.

Years ago we had an orange tabby. One night he was sitting by the opened front door, watching through the screen door as moths circled the porch light. Apparently he decided to go for it and jumped up in an attempt to catch one; his claws got stuck in the screen. I'm 6'1" in my bare feet and, when I stood to free him from his predicament, we were eye-to-eye. He looked like one of those stuffed Garfield dolls with the suction cups on it's feet that everyone used to have stuck to the inside of their car windows. Mind you, this cat weighed 19 pounds and this was a half-hearted effort for him.



CaptFrank said:


> How about mounted at the ceiling like crown moulding?


Not a bad idea, except for everyone asking, "Can you bring that down here so I can see it?" :freak:

I recently read somewhere that someone had a way to display these vertically; while he/she didn't elaborate, I imagined something along the lines of those racks that hold pool cues at the local pool hall.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I bought a Master Replicas Vader light saber from an e-place seller a while back for only $75 - quite cheap really. He offered to sell me a wall bracket to display it vertically on the wall for $20, although I declined that. But if anyone is interested, shoot me a PM and I'll see if I can find his seller name if you want to contact him to buy one.

The Vader saber is quite a hoot. The handle is all metal with black rubber hand grips and a nice substantial feel. When its turned on, the LEDs light quickly but sequentially in a bright red to mimic the movie effect of the blade activating. The reverse happens when its turned off. Very cool. It has various sound effects when turned on, for start up and power down and they are at a nice volume. And of course that ominous hum of the thing "at idle" is really neat.

And despite my efforts to terrorize the cat with it, he just glares at me in annoyance. I think he's part Sith. Darth Puss!!

By the way guys, is Costco selling any of the damaged light sabers at a discount? I'd be interested in picking up one even if it doesn't work at all, as long as the handle is undamaged on the outside, and if the price is right. I'd remove the blade to make a powered off saber for my Vader Halloween get-up. Even though they're not the same.............

http://masterreplicas.com/customer/starwars/starwars_product_list.php?cid=9

Huzz


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I never thought about buying the floor models.
Next time I'm there, I'll ask.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*Action Update!*

I spoke with a Supervisor yesterday.
She told me whatever floor models they have left will 
be sent back to Master Replicas.
They wouldn't sell any to me for a discounted price.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ah well, that's the way the cookie crumbles!

Thanks for asking tho :thumbsup: . By the way, you can still find the Vader light saber on eBay for about $75 - $80 US plus shipping. I recommend that one because with the cool glowing red blade, its instantly recognizable as Vader's weapon.

Huzz


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you look hard enough, you can find almost all of them for less than the usual retail price. Over the weekend I ordered an Anakin Skywalker ROTS model online; including shipping and four AA batteries I paid $90 total--that's only a couple of bucks more than Costco was selling them for after you add California Sales Tax. And I didn't have to burn up $10 in gas driving around looking for one.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> I spoke with a Supervisor yesterday.
> She told me whatever floor models they have left will
> be sent back to Master Replicas.
> They wouldn't sell any to me for a discounted price.


Costco wouldn't do that not because they won't...but they can't. They have certain agreements with vendors on product returns and recieve a certain percentage per unit on salvages, which is what those floor models would be.

~ GLU...former Costco employee.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Fans of the master Replica lightsaber might want to catch last night's _The Colbert Report _ Comedy Central will be repeating all day today, Steve engages in a lightsaber duel with surprise guest George Lucas with a couple of MR's.

Speaking of which, here's a "Anakin" model I picked up cheap at a garage sale, because there were dead areas on the blade, I removed the blade, and dressed up the hilt with some inexpensive aftermarket lightsaber parts intended to be used with the Graflex flash tubes, altering it to look more like Luke's in _Star Wars_. The resin and metal bits cost less than $10 and look cool imho, and best of all the electronics still work so it still makes cool lightsaber sounds when you play with it, errr, I mean check the batteries.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

_*"You'll put your eye out!!"*_

Looks cool tho!!

Huzz


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice conversion work! :thumbsup: For the price, the Master Replicas FX lightsabers are pretty decent prop replicas--as long as you don't mind some of the dimensions being oversized to accomodate the electronics and blade hardware, that is. And, as you've shown, they can still be decent "static" replicas if/when the blade goes bad. From what I've read, the next one will be Yoda's lightsaber. I hope they will eventually do the Qui-gon and Obi-wan Episode I and II sabers.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

She's a beauty!


----------

